# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرصت مجدد ثبت نام یا ویرایش کنکور بعد از عید

## arash9

سلام من از یه مشاور شنیدم سازمان سنجش
بعد از عید دوباره مهلت مجدد ویرایش میزاره.درسته؟
اگه کسی نظام آموزشی رو میخواد کنکور بده اشتباه
وارد کرده باشه بازم دوباره مهلت ویرایش براش میزارن؟
مثلا فروردین یا اردیبهشت؟

----------


## va6hid

اگه اجازه ویرایش داده بشه ، میتونید.

----------


## -Sara-

سلام،فک نکنم بشه، پیامایی که سازمان سنجش فرستاده بود برای ویرایش نظام،گفته بود هیچ گونه تغییری بعد از تاریخ فوق امکان پذیر نخواهد بود.

شایدم بعداز عید دوباره ویرایش گذاشتن‌.

----------

